# groomers that make house calls... better?



## madhatz (Dec 10, 2006)

I've only been able to to tke my dog to the groomer once, and never again. He snapped at the lady and inside the crate he was showing teeth the whole time.

They even had to use those gloves. For a shih tzu puppy! 

When I groom him he doesn't get mad, just annoyed but he just lays there. I found a number to a man who grooms at your house. 

Maybe that would be better, my being there and him being in his territory without dogs barking everywhere? Has anyone had an experience like this and at-home grooming helped (or didn't)?


----------



## Maggie&Noah (Dec 18, 2007)

I think it would depend on the groomer, but most likely it would be a better experience for your dog if he/she is in familiar surroundings. I have a friend that does house calls, and she says it's easier for most dogs at home than in the shop. They're calmer. Makes sense. I like my stylist to come to my house to cut my hair. It's more relaxing. (he's a friend that has a shop, but will come over if I ask him to)


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I am not trying to be rude but your dog was probably like that because you never touched him all over the place when he was younger to get him used to being handled. That is what Snoopy's groomer told me the first time I took him there, she said I should have had him in there when he was between 2 and 3 months old so she could expose him to the sound of clippers and all the new sights and sounds. The first time he was there she could only do his face because he was scared and fighting her so much.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I would try a different groomer before deciding that your dog needs to be groomed at home. 

Personally, I tell the groomer right up front that I have no problem with them putting a muzzle on my dogs since they all get a bit nippy when working around the hind quarters and doing their nails.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I am not trying to be rude but your dog was probably like that because you never touched him all over the place when he was younger to get him used to being handled. That is what Snoopy's groomer told me the first time I took him there, she said I should have had him in there when he was between 2 and 3 months old so she could expose him to the sound of clippers and all the new sights and sounds. The first time he was there she could only do his face because he was scared and fighting her so much.


This really isn't accurate. You can touch a puppy all you want - that doesn't mean he is going to tolerate a stranger coming at him with noisy clippers. Even WITH exposure, some dogs just don't handle it well.


I'd go with briteday's suggestion.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well thats what the groomer told me.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

madhatz said:


> I've only been able to to tke my dog to the groomer once, and never again. He snapped at the lady and inside the crate he was showing teeth the whole time.
> 
> They even had to use those gloves. For a shih tzu puppy!
> 
> ...


It can work in some situations, and in others it can make it worse because the dog IS in his own territory, so he has more to protect...namely you. 

I would atleast try the mobile groomer, and see what happens, otherwise start calling other groomers and let them know about your puppy's first experience and if they know how to deal with dogs with potential grooming issues; also ask how they deal with it. 

If I had a dog like him come in, and knowing that first experience, I wouldn't put him in a crate; I would keep a lead on him, and tie him to my table, or start him immediately. If I had to put him in a kennel, i would make sure the lead was sticking out the door, so I didn't have to scare him further by going into his 'space'...I can just grab the lead, and let him come out as he will. It sounds more like he was fear aggressive than actually nasty...taking the reason to be so afraid (kennel) may help him realize the place isn't so bad. I also make it a point to just handle and love on these type of dogs while they are at the shop, just so they know I am not so bad...Lol. I muzzle if necessary, but usually once they know you aren't going to hurt them, they are fine.


----------



## Amberjam (Jan 11, 2008)

maybe you can try some light grooming of your own with your dog to asses if it would be more or less beneficial. get a cheap pair of clippers and a folding table and try to do a little maintenence grooming between visits. this will get your dog a little more used to the sounds and feelings while it being done by a person he/she trusts. also if there is a big underlying grooming problem, your dog will snap at you if he/shes truly scared


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> This really isn't accurate. You can touch a puppy all you want - that doesn't mean he is going to tolerate a stranger coming at him with noisy clippers. Even WITH exposure, some dogs just don't handle it well.
> 
> 
> I'd go with briteday's suggestion.


actually that post was accurate. if a puppy is exposed to grooming stuff at a young age they will be more likely to accept it and be well mannered during the process. any puppy over 3 monmths old who has never been groomed will almost always be a very difficult dog to do. many owners do not realize this, and many breeders do not tell potential owners what it takes to get a dog to accept grooming.

as for your dog, i would try another groomer. explain the situation, and hopefully they will be able to de-sensitize your dog to grooming. it can be done, but it takes the right groomer, and you need to get it done now before he has grown out of his puppy years.

mobile groomers are no better or worse than salon groomers. a good groomer can do most dogs, despite the hectic-ness of a salon. mobiles are also more expensive


----------



## justagirl21 (Jan 19, 2008)

Perplex15 is right, most dogs do become better over time, especially puppies as they are still young and naturally frightened of most things. With the groomer that comes to you, I think isnt a good idea for a scared dog. In all things there are going to be the exections, some dogs do better with a mobile groomer comimg to you, as other do better in a salon. I prefer a salon as dogs can become easily distracted in their own house or yard which can make them wiggly and hard to do. Also having that dogs owner present doesn't always calm the dog down, but in most cases gets them excitied and again, hard to do the dog properly. With your Shi Tuz that had a hard time with its first groom, don't give up as your not the only one. Next time take it to a groomer and leave it them them letting them know he's still young and his first time was a little bumpy. The groomer should them take the correct measures to make the second time alot more enjoyable for the dog by taking things slower and gentle and letting the dog become acustomed to whats going on around him. I can assure you, if you continue regular grooms at a salon, he will improve


----------

